# Parking at the Hilton Hawaiian Villages - Lagoon



## Julian926 (Apr 15, 2013)

Parking is $26 per day at the Lagoon tower.  Is there a cheaper alternative near by?

TIA!


----------



## presley (Apr 15, 2013)

I asked a similar question not too long ago.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186833

I ended up paying for parking on site and even upgraded to valet on the second day.  We were just too busy and in a hurry all the time to add too much time to get our car, etc.  Even though the event we were going back and forth to was only 2 miles away, it often took 20-30 minutes to get there because of so much road work going on.


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 15, 2013)

Avoid driving if at all possible in Waikiki.  Too much traffic, parking is crazy expensive, everything is walkable.

If you want to do a day-trip or something outside of Honolulu, rent a car for the day (or two).


----------



## Julian926 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks, but I've already set renting a car for 7 days.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 15, 2013)

I know there are cheaper places within "walking" distance, but we just ponied up and paid to park at HHV for the week.  I'm normally "frugal" (downright cheap is probably more accurate) enough to walk to save some money, but in the scheme of things it wasn't much.  You might save $100 or so for the week parking elsewhere.  HHV is such a huge property that it's convenient to park on site.


----------



## bastroum (Apr 15, 2013)

We take taxis in Honolulu. It is cheaper than a rental car and parking at HHV. If you want to drive around the island every day you are better off staying somewhere else (ie: Marriott Ko'Olina).


----------



## vegasVIP (Apr 15, 2013)

We rented mopeds and went to Diamond Head and rented a shuttle for Pearl Harbor.   In my situation, renting a car was a ridiculous expense.  We walked and saw things a lot and the only taxi was to eat at Alan Wongs.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 16, 2013)

*In a Week you save a lot not getting a car*



MichaelColey said:


> I know there are cheaper places within "walking" distance, but we just ponied up and paid to park at HHV for the week.  I'm normally "frugal" (downright cheap is probably more accurate) enough to walk to save some money, but in the scheme of things it wasn't much.  You might save $100 or so for the week parking elsewhere.  HHV is such a huge property that it's convenient to park on site.



In a week if you walk and take the bus, when the walk is more than say 2 miles, you can save a lot in a week.  The rent a car must be a few hundred.  I don't know since I have never rented one.  The parking at the HHV is about $200.  The gas is about $5/gallon.  How many gallons do you use in a week.  I don;t use any.  The frustration and additional cost of trying to find a place to park when you use the car in Waikiki/Honolulu is great but not definable.  The frustration is waiting in traffic and the possibility of a DWI is also great but not definable.  If you must have a car, why does one stay in Waikiki.  All the islands are beautiful and fun and more car friendly.

We stay in Waikiki for about 100 nights a year without a car and without sacrificing our ability to have an enjoyable experience .  If we were going to have a car we feel that Big Island, Kauai, Lanai, Maui, and Molokai are all great.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 16, 2013)

When we're on Oahu, we spend hardly any time at all in Waikiki and Honolulu.  If you were sticking primarily to Waikiki, I totally agree with you.


----------



## feed the otter (Apr 16, 2013)

I'll just share with you that we've made out well on the strategy of getting the Roberts Shuttle bus from the airport to the HHV and then renting a car near the hotel for the day(s) that we want to use it--pick up in the morning and drop off end of the day. We've found we really don't need a car the whole time we're there, and are more than happy to get around the nonsense of the ridiculous parking fees at HHV.

Roberts Shuttle bus from the airport is nice because HHV happens to be the first or second stop out of the airport headed to the beach hotels. For $15 round trip per person, we've found this very reasonable and easy to use. I think you can make a reservation prior to your arrival if you like, but certainly don't need one. It's a bit of a hike from the Hilton bus drop to the check-in desk, but actually a nice walk having just gotten off the plane from CONUS. For the trip back to the airport at the end of your trip they require a call a day or two out to arrange your pick up from the hotel.

We've also been pleasantly surprised by how well the public transit system on Oahu can get you around for just a little bit of research. We've had no trouble getting to most of the places we wanted to go for just a few dollars on the bus, to include Pearl Harbor headed west and Haunama Bay to the east. The rest (like the North Shore and Dole Plantation, which may still be covered by the buses but are just a bit further) we hit with the day-use rental car. There are plenty of car rental locations right near the hotel, with the added benefit of no outrageous HHV parking fees.

All good either way. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## oneohana (Apr 16, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I know there are cheaper places within "walking" distance, but we just ponied up and paid to park at HHV for the week.  I'm normally "frugal" (downright cheap is probably more accurate) enough to walk to save some money, but in the scheme of things it wasn't much.  You might save $100 or so for the week parking elsewhere.  HHV is such a huge property that it's convenient to park on site.



Last year we stayed in the Kalia Tower, so we parked in the Hale Koa parking structure. We stay a minimum of 10 days when we go. So we saved a few bucks.

I'm like you Michael, in Hawaii we call it chang (cheap).

Next month we'll be going for 10 days again. This time we'll be staying in the Lagoon Tower and then the Grand Waikikian. So the walk will be further. With all the running around we do visiting family and friends, it's hard not to have a car. Believe me I've tried running all the scenarios through my head not to have a car the whole week. For us it just doesn't work.

The money we will save parking at the Hale Koa will almost pay for our dinner at Alan Wong's.


----------



## Julian926 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks all for the great replies.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 16, 2013)

oneohana said:


> The money we will save parking at the Hale Koa will almost pay for our dinner at Alan Wong's.


That's my kind of plan!  Love Alan Wong's.  Wish we could have gone there on our last trip.  By the time we decided when/if to go, we couldn't get reservations.


----------



## linsj (Apr 16, 2013)

feed the otter said:


> Roberts Shuttle bus from the airport is nice because HHV happens to be the first or second stop out of the airport headed to the beach hotels. For $15 round trip per person, we've found this very reasonable and easy to use. I think you can make a reservation prior to your arrival if you like, but certainly don't need one.



FYI: Roberts is no longer the defacto airport shuttle. Can't remember the name of the current one you can get without a reservation, but the price has gone up. Roberts requires an advanced reservation and takes one person/group at a time. There's a thread about this somewhere, probably in the Hawaii forum.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 16, 2013)

*Visiting Family and Friends on Oahu*



oneohana said:


> Last year we stayed in the Kalia Tower, so we parked in the Hale Koa parking structure. We stay a minimum of 10 days when we go. So we saved a few bucks.
> 
> I'm like you Michael, in Hawaii we call it chang (cheap).
> 
> ...



We have no family but many friends on Oahu.  Most of them live and/or work in Waikiki or Honolulu so we see them often in our walks and events that we attend.  If others who live outside of the city want to see us we have them come into town.  They invite us to come to their places, however, we mention no car and ask them to come to town.


----------



## Julian926 (Apr 16, 2013)

So is Alan Wong's worth it?


----------



## oneohana (Apr 16, 2013)

Julian926 said:


> So is Alan Wong's worth it?



Ask Obama. They go there every time they're in Oahu. 

Michael, Once when we went I waited too long also.  So I know the feeling.


----------



## Wexflyer (Apr 16, 2013)

How much for parking at the Hale Koa hotel?

I always just use the public parking just down from the Lagoon tower.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 16, 2013)

Wexflyer said:


> How much for parking at the Hale Koa hotel?
> 
> I always just use the public parking just down from the Lagoon tower.



Max is $18 a day ($7 for hotel guests).  You can get a monthly pass for what weekly valet at HHV costs...

3. Hale Koa Hotel Parking Garage, Across the street from the Hale Koa, 24 hours, $4 first hour, $1.25 per half-hour thereafter, $3 up to six hours with hotel validation, $18 max., monthly parking limited access from 6 a.m. to 6 p.m. Mon.-Fri. $100, unlimited monthly parking $150, 955-9490.

Rates may have gone up, these are dated 2008, updated July 2012.
http://www.honolulumagazine.com/Hon...nsiders-Guide-to-Waikiki/Waikiki-Parking-Map/


----------



## Wexflyer (Apr 16, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> Max is $18 a day ($7 for hotel guests).  You can get a monthly pass for what weekly valet at HHV costs...
> 
> 3. Hale Koa Hotel Parking Garage, Across the street from the Hale Koa, 24 hours, $4 first hour, $1.25 per half-hour thereafter, $3 up to six hours with hotel validation, $18 max., monthly parking limited access from 6 a.m. to 6 p.m. Mon.-Fri. $100, unlimited monthly parking $150, 955-9490.
> 
> ...



So, just using the public parking is the cheapest option.


----------



## oneohana (Apr 16, 2013)

Wexflyer said:


> So, just using the public parking is the cheapest option.



You're referring to the marina parking lot right?

We're always in and out so it doesn't work for us. 

The Hale Koa charges $10 for the card key. So $160 for a month.


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 17, 2013)

oneohana said:


> The Hale Koa charges $10 for the card key. So $160 for a month.



When I've parked there they give you your card deposit back if you return the card at the end of your stay.


----------



## Julian926 (Apr 17, 2013)

It looks like for 7 days, it'll be $182 at the HGVC. I'll probably stick with it because of the convenience.  If I were to stay for more than 1 week, it probably makes more sense to do the public parking.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 17, 2013)

The rates are $27 self park and $33 for valet, so $189 

Since Hale Koa is a card key, I wonder if it could be passed on to the next weeks guest hhhhmmmmmm...


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 17, 2013)

$18 a day vs. $27 a day...  That's just $63 more for a week to park on site.

We're usually in and out up to twice a day (since the little one still naps).  We usually have at least a couple grocery trips, drives to various beaches, Pearl Harbor, Dole, and more.

When I combine the parking costs and the exchange costs (MF for my week + exchange fee), it's still WAY cheaper than a hotel, and WAY better.


----------



## eakhat (Apr 17, 2013)

When we stayed at the HHV this past January, I checked into parking at the Hale Koa, but it wasn't worth it.  We parked on site at HHV.


----------



## Julian926 (Apr 17, 2013)

eakhat said:


> When we stayed at the HHV this past January, I checked into parking at the Hale Koa, but it wasn't worth it.  We parked on site at HHV.



Is it because there's no limit for getting in and out of HHV?


----------



## TheWizz (Apr 26, 2013)

If you know anyone in the Military on Oahu, you can park at the Hale Koa for significantly less if you let them pay and use their Military ID.  I don't recall the exact discount, but it is much cheaper than HHV.   My son's in the military, so we park there when staying at the HHV.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 28, 2013)

*Getting in and out of the HHV*



Julian926 said:


> Is it because there's no limit for getting in and out of HHV?



We stay at the HHV for many nights each year and have no problem nor any cost getting in and out of the HHV.  You just walk out the front lobby on to the front lawn to the lagoon or out the door and down the steps onto Ala Moana and you are out.  You reverse those steps and you are in.  

This talk about where to park when at the HHV is interesting but funny.  You don't need a car at the HHV.  As I said we stay at the HHV very often without a car.  If you need one to go to the North Shore or some out of the way place that you can't walk or take THE BUS then rent one for the day and return it so parking is not an issue.

As I have said before, if you feel you must have a car when you vacation why do you stay in Waikiki?  The parking and traffic make it a challenge to stay there.  The other Hawaiian Islands and other parts of Oahu are beautiful and would be a better and less expensive choice.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 28, 2013)

Maybe someone should purchase the monthly pass and charge $100 per week for it's use.  The monthly unlimited pass is $150.

Or, just purchase the monthly unlimited pass and then offer it for sale after you leave.

Edited to note:  I just checked Craigslist and I found a person selling a monthly pass for $100.


----------



## oneohana (Apr 28, 2013)

Tamaradarann said:


> As I have said before, if you feel you must have a car when you vacation why do you stay in Waikiki?  The parking and traffic make it a challenge to stay there.  The other Hawaiian Islands and other parts of Oahu are beautiful and would be a better and less expensive choice.



It is called the OF units in the Lagoon Tower.

After that we go to another island to have our vacation.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 28, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> Maybe someone should purchase the monthly pass and charge $100 per week for it's use.  *The monthly unlimited pass is $150*.
> 
> Or, just purchase the monthly unlimited pass and then offer it for sale after you leave.
> 
> Edited to note:  I just checked Craigslist and I found a person selling a monthly pass for $100.



Where is the pass for? HHV or Ala Moana?


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 29, 2013)

*OF units in Lagoon Tower*



oneohana said:


> It is called the OF units in the Lagoon Tower.
> 
> After that we go to another island to have our vacation.



I have been to Maui and Kauai and had Ocean Front Units.  While that is not reason enough for me to stay in Honolulu or any where else, I can understand one who wants to spend a good deal of time in the unit and around the resort placing a high value on the Ocean Front Unit.  Then why is a car needed?


----------



## oneohana (Apr 29, 2013)

To visiting family and friends.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 29, 2013)

Tamaradarann said:


> As I have said before, if you feel you must have a car when you vacation why do you stay in Waikiki?  The parking and traffic make it a challenge to stay there.  The other Hawaiian Islands and other parts of Oahu are beautiful and would be a better and less expensive choice.


What other timeshare options do you have outside of Waikiki in Oahu?  Aulani and Marriott Ko Olina are the only two that come to mind.

There are tons of things we love to do in Oahu, but very few of them are in Waikiki.  It is a decent central location, though.

If Waikiki was the vacation destination I was looking for, I'd be perfectly happy staying at HHV and not having a car.  But it's not.  It's just a place where we stay, while visiting the rest of the island.


----------



## PearlCity (Apr 29, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> What other timeshare options do you have outside of Waikiki in Oahu?  Aulani and Marriott Ko Olina are the only two that come to mind.
> 
> There are tons of things we love to do in Oahu, but very few of them are in Waikiki.  It is a decent central location, though.
> 
> If Waikiki was the vacation destination I was looking for, I'd be perfectly happy staying at HHV and not having a car.  But it's not.  It's just a place where we stay, while visiting the rest of the island.



There is something in Makaha/Waianae in Interval. It's not the best neighborhood.. I can't remember the name of it. It's in Interval.


----------



## Julian926 (Apr 29, 2013)

Tamaradarann said:


> As I have said before, if you feel you must have a car when you vacation why do you stay in Waikiki?  The parking and traffic make it a challenge to stay there.  The other Hawaiian Islands and other parts of Oahu are beautiful and would be a better and less expensive choice.



Thanks for the reply.  First time in Oahu.  I guess it's because we want to go all over Oahu.  We're not the type to just lie on the beach. I think there are other places within an hour to 2 hours such as the Northern shore, Polynesian center, and the Movie Studio.  A bus seems to take too long and that would cut into valuable time, especially for someone who wants to see a number of sites within a week.


----------



## frank808 (May 1, 2013)

PearlCity said:


> There is something in Makaha/Waianae in Interval. It's not the best neighborhood.. I can't remember the name of it. It's in Interval.



Hawaiian Princess at Makaha Beach.  I think it is right on the beach.  I have never stayed there but have seen it.  Now that is a really far drive to get anywhere.  I think it was half an hour drive just to get to Ko Olina.  You have to go through a ton of stoplights.  Makaha beach is good and a short drive you get to Kaena Point.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 1, 2013)

*Staying Waikiki and going to other places on Oahu*



MichaelColey said:


> What other timeshare options do you have outside of Waikiki in Oahu?  Aulani and Marriott Ko Olina are the only two that come to mind.
> 
> There are tons of things we love to do in Oahu, but very few of them are in Waikiki.  It is a decent central location, though.
> 
> If Waikiki was the vacation destination I was looking for, I'd be perfectly happy staying at HHV and not having a car.  But it's not.  It's just a place where we stay, while visiting the rest of the island.



We stay in Waikiki without a car and do go to other places in Oahu.  While we can and do walk to Chinatown at times, for those who can't or don't want to there is THE BUS.  This year without a car we went to Haleiwa, Dole Plantation, Polynesian Cultural Center, Kahala, China Town 7 times, Iolani Palace 4 times, Honolulu Academy of Arts 15 times, Kaka'ako Park twice, Ala Moana Mall 30 times, Walmart 15 times.  We go from one end of Waikiki to the other including Kapiolani Park almost everyday.  There are places which we do rent a car for one day to go to but for an everyday situation a car would be more of a burden than a benefit.


----------



## SmithOp (May 1, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> What other timeshare options do you have outside of Waikiki in Oahu?  Aulani and Marriott Ko Olina are the only two that come to mind.
> 
> There are tons of things we love to do in Oahu, but very few of them are in Waikiki.  It is a decent central location, though.
> 
> If Waikiki was the vacation destination I was looking for, I'd be perfectly happy staying at HHV and not having a car.  But it's not.  It's just a place where we stay, while visiting the rest of the island.



To each his own Michael, we prefer the big city beach vibe in Waikiki and stay there vs going all the way out to a man made Disney-esque resort version of Hawaii. :ignore:

I have no desire to stay at Ko Olina, if you want to go anywhere early in the morning you have to fight commuter traffic, going home in the afternoon same thing.  Staying in Waikiki it's reverse of the commuters.


----------

